# Town Default Styles



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

Okay, I posted something about this in the ask questions thread but that didn't seem to go anywhere.
So I came across a pile of images showing the differences between the towns interiors for the train station and the town hall but I can't seem to find them again. They were the four basic color themed for the most part and I know some plants were different. Does anyone have a direct link that I could review them at? I know that I'm going to be resetting for the color I want!

And I also hope I get a town fruit that I don't like so I can replace it with foreign fruit that sells for more and looks pretty :3 

What combination is everyone looking for and does anyone have these images?


----------



## xStarie (Mar 18, 2013)

I think you can have a red, blue, green, or yellow? train station roof, I've never heard of plants being different though! 
I'm sorry I have no link ^^' but I could look!

Personally I keep every fruit I get, even if it's one I don't like (such as peaches- I always start with them so I've grown a grudge against them! xD) I kinda want to start with oranges or something possibly cherries! ALTHOUGH... Even though you can't start with durians, lemons, or mangos (There might be more, I'm not sure! Also can you start with these? If you can that would be sweet!) I DEFINTLY want lemons since they're my favorite <3

Considering train roof color though? I find that not as big as like the town gate in CF or WW so any color I'll probably be fine with


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm actually talking more about the interior not the roof coloring.
The interiors have 4 different variations for the train station and the town hall and I lost the screenshots of them.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

The two plants in the town hall also vary depending on which color selection you get so I'm going to be resetting pretty much only for this.


----------



## xStarie (Mar 18, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhh! I get it! XD sorry for the confusion!

Eh, I'll probably only reset if I absolutely despise it, otherwise I'm fine.


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63838-Community-Projects;

>http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww226/JN0254/14-3_zpscf3bb599.jpg

Idno where town hall is tho


----------



## Stargirl (Mar 18, 2013)

Ahh I really hope I get the blue train station!! <3
It's not that big of a deal, but it's my favorite. xD


----------



## taygo (Mar 18, 2013)

I am liking the green. I guess if you going to play the town for a long time than you better be happy with it, right?


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63838-Community-Projects;
> 
> >http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww226/JN0254/14-3_zpscf3bb599.jpg
> 
> Idno where town hall is tho



Thank you for the image! What's of interest on the Community Projects thread?


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Thank you for the image! What's of interest on the Community Projects thread?



Community Projects....


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

Okay, guys.  After some thorough searching of the interwebs, I found this site.
It has all the images on one page for easy viewing :3
http://rikomachimori.blog42.fc2.com/blog-entry-1042.html


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 18, 2013)

As long as I get any station that isn't the red one, I'll be happy. That red looks absolutely terrible on that shade of brown.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Community Projects....



Sorry, I meant related to what I asked.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh you know what..it doesn't show the bonsai differences in the back..


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

I believe this is the bonsai at the back of the yellow town hall.


----------



## Liquefy (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't forget the different grass designs:  mostly triangles, mostly squares, and mostly hexagons.


----------



## MistyWater (Mar 18, 2013)

After a while it's probably one of those things you'd get used to no matter the colour... I was hoping for a maroon-like red instead of the orange-red shown, though... But, out of those other colours I'd probably want either green or blue. If I get a layout I really wanted, however, the colour wouldn't really matter much to me anymore.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

And here is the bonsai at the back of the Green Town Hall.
Lindsey and Kohei both have green!


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

And it seems that each town doesn't have exclusively one color for both the town hall and the train station.  Joshy has a blue train station and a yellow town hall.  Weird..


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's the bonsai inside of the blue town hall.
It looks like I'm going to go for a Blue town hall and then a blue or red train station.
If anyone can find the inside of the red town hall that would be awesome.
I'm going to keep looking.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 18, 2013)

I like the green or blue town hall... though any is fine as long as it's not the yellow one!

*watch as I get the yellow one but wont reset because I don't do that sorta thing*


----------



## Bri (Mar 18, 2013)

Anything but the red one, I think. I'm not very fond of the red one.

To be more specific: Green > Blue > Yellow > Red


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Mar 19, 2013)

I would love to get either the red or the blue train station and i would like any town hall except for the one thats looks the most like the Town Hall from the previous games, i don't like that one.
It's just too... Normal *Shivers*


----------



## Haihappen (Mar 19, 2013)

I actually like the yellow train station and town hall the most! :3
But I don't really care what they look like on the outside (only the inner values count)
because I will change both to the traditional japanese style anyway.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 19, 2013)

The yellow train station IS really nice, especially compared to the red one... the red one is too red saturated and looks pretty bad.

I'm fine with the yellow town hall, it's just that it's interior looks very unexciting to me. Plus Yellow tends to irritate me when there's too much of it in one place, and nearly everything in the yellow town hall seems to have a yellow tint to it.


----------



## Julie (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not resetting the game at all, so I'm keeping what I get. The blue one is so nice, though.


----------



## Haihappen (Mar 19, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> The yellow train station IS really nice, especially compared to the red one... the red one is too red saturated and looks pretty bad.
> 
> I'm fine with the yellow town hall, it's just that it's interior looks very unexciting to me. Plus Yellow tends to irritate me when there's too much of it in one place, and nearly everything in the yellow town hall seems to have a yellow tint to it.



Guess you're right... I think I will be ok with either the yellow or *green *style.

http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww226/JN0254/Community Projects/tobimoriyakuba_zps8b4c2b9d.jpg


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 19, 2013)

Haihappen said:


> Guess you're right... I think I will be ok with either the yellow or *green *style.
> 
> http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww226/JN0254/Community Projects/tobimoriyakuba_zps8b4c2b9d.jpg



This was the image that I saw previously!  Thank you a bunch!  Yeah I want a blue town hall and any train station except green.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd like the blue one but I'm not sure if it is something I would reset for if I am already happy with my layout and other stuff. Can't you change the theme of these buildings later on as well?


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 19, 2013)

I wouldn't reset to get my favorite either. The only time I'd consider resetting is if I wound up with both the red station and yellow town hall.

And that's only if I didn't have a map I really liked.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 19, 2013)

amped4jr88 said:


> I'd like the blue one but I'm not sure if it is something I would reset for if I am already happy with my layout and other stuff. Can't you change the theme of these buildings later on as well?



You can change the outer theme but not the theme on the inside.  It seems like the majority of the people we watch have green interiors for their town halls, which is my least favorite.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Mar 19, 2013)

I would love my life forever if I got both green ones.


----------



## Joey (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked all ready but if you get the green train station do you get the green town hall or if you get the blue train station do you get the blue town hall. Or are they both completely random?


----------



## JabuJabule (Mar 19, 2013)

I really like the green and blue train stations. And I'm fine with any town hall besides yellow. Yuck!


----------



## taygo (Mar 19, 2013)

I think by the time I get the game I will be so exited I don't care what the train/town hall looks like


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 19, 2013)

Joey said:


> Sorry if this has been asked all ready but if you get the green train station do you get the green town hall or if you get the blue train station do you get the blue town hall. Or are they both completely random?



If you look at WiiJoshFolder's town, he has two different colored buildings so I'm sure it's all just random.  I honestly like two separate ones, but I would prefer if one influenced the other.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 20, 2013)

Time for daydreamy impossibilities!

My dream town hall:
-Yellow exterior
-Green Interior
-Blue Town Hall's front plant
-Red Town Hall's bonsai.

Ohhhh yeah. :3


----------



## taygo (Mar 20, 2013)

It would be funny if that's what you get I am so glad they changed how they made ac for new leaf. I couldn't get into city folk and I would be sad if this was the same.


----------

